# Clippers interested in Tmac



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Clippers ponder pursuing McGrady



> The Clippers have had conversations with McGrady’s agent, and team officials could soon decide to watch him work out for a closer inspection. With Travis Outlaw(notes) signing a free-agent contract with the New Jersey Nets, the Clippers are resolved to sign a swingman with some scoring punch off the bench. They’ve spent the last few days gathering information on McGrady and deciding how they want to proceed.


Sounds like he'd be coming off the bench & relatively cheap.

If (BIG IF) he manages to stay relatively healthy, McGrady could end up being a perfect fit for the Clippers!


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

i think that sounds like it would be a perfect fit... B diddy gordon mgrady griffin and kaman... the clippers would be scoring lights out.. if mgrady could be a decent player


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Whats wrong with re-signing Rasual? He has a Clipper record lets atleast have him on the team for more then one season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A cancer like T-Mac is just the player Clippers need.. :nonono:


----------



## frubulubu (Jul 18, 2010)

McGrady being on the bench could be valuable for the team, if he can keep himself in check. All the help we can get is always a positive.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Latest Buzz: RJ, Shaq, T-Mac, more



> The Clippers do have legit interest in McGrady and are scheduled to work him out Tuesday. As Clips general manager Neil Olshey told ESPNLosAngeles.com’s Ramona Shelburne last week: "Tracy and I have a good relationship. We've known each other for a long time. He and Baron [Davis] have a good relationship [and] we obviously have a need for playmaking and scoring on the wings.” But sources say that news of the workout being made public was also intended to let the Bulls know that McGrady does have other options, since Chicago is where those close to McGrady say he’d love to land.


Anyone know how the workout went?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like Tmac is looking for a starting job... Clips are also taking a look at Adam Morrison...

Neither of those possibilities sounds great.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I want Jeremy Lin.


----------



## frubulubu (Jul 18, 2010)

Typical Clippers...


----------

